

Bruce Willis To Sue Apple Over Right To Bequeath His iTunes Library - mikeleeorg
http://www.forbes.com/sites/anthonykosner/2012/09/02/ownage-bruce-willis-to-sue-apple-over-right-to-bequeath-his-itunes-library/

======
Irishsteve
Yippe-ki-yay, motherfucker

